# Tinboats Tournament June 25th-RESULTS post #219 (pg15)



## wasilvers

The second annual WI/IL Tinboats.net group tournament is scheduled for JUNE 25, 2011 at Waubesa Lake (in the Madison Chain of lakes), just south of Madison, WI. Should be good fishing with a great group! Every tinboats member is welcomed to participate, you don't have to be from WI or IL There is plenty of camping available for anyone who wants to get there early or stay later. I’ll be arriving Friday morning with the family and staying till Sunday. The park details can be found here looks like great hiking, camping, and FISHING... (https://www.countyofdane.com/lwrd/parks/lake_farm.aspx/)

Confirmed Entry as of 6/23:
:roll: - bassboy17
 - FishyItch
:LOL2: - wasilvers
 - BYOB Fishing 
 - Outdoorsman
:LOL2: - Popeye 
:LOL2: - trrads
:LOL2: - Hanr3
:LOL2: - TruckHuntFish


Maybe Interested:
:roll: - VBottom2283 
 - S&MFISH
:roll: - trophybass13
 - rich99

*Format –* This tournament/get together will have something for everyone. Fishing starts at 6:00am and runs till 3:30pm. After the fishing tournament, we will hold a well deserved fish fry for anyone who wants to stay. Entry fee is only $20 per boat- payouts are 100%! Doorprizes are guaranteed! There are 2 divisions – Bass and Pan fish. Entry to the tournament automatically enters you in both categories. 


*Bass *– The bass portion is goint to weigh the top 3 bass only. To win ‘BIG BASS’, your biggest catch must be brought to the weigh in to be weighed, recorded, and released by a tournament official (me). I expected a lot of lunkers for the pictures!

*Pan fish *– The pan fish portion of the tournament will be decided by the total weight of 5 (yes only five) pan fish. They must be brought to the weigh in alive and healthy where they will be weighed, recorded, and released (or kept for the fish fry). We might have a close race with just 5 to weigh! Pan fish will only count if it is a crappie, bluegill, sunfish, or pumpkinseed.

*BIG Bass *– New this year is the sponsors edition of the Big Bass Costest. If you catch the winning BIG Bass on a sponsors bait or lure, you will win DOUBLE the amount in the Big Bass Pot 8) 
As of this post, these are the lure and bait makers sponsoring Tinboats.net
https://www.getfivelures.com/

https://www.jdbaits.com/

https://www.buildyourownbaits.com/


*Camping/Hotels* – Camping reservations (just $25 for a spot with electric) are open and can be made online at the link above. I have reserved site* #16*. Available for that weekend are #'s 14,15,18,28,29 - all in close proximity to each other (good for keeping an eye on gear) and are electric sites with campfires allowed (some tent sites don't allow campfires).
I know not everyone enjoys camping out so if you want to stay in a hotel, just google Madison, WI hotels and you should be set

*Maps *

A rough lake map can be found here - https://www.danewaters.com/pdf/waubesa_acrobat.pdf
A google map of the area is here - doesn’t this just look like it holds a lot of fish - https://maps.google.com/maps?&ie=UTF8&hq=&gl=us&ll=43.02473,-89.312325&spn=0.02717,0.0842&t=h&z=14

*Other Information - * 
To bring live fish to the weigh-in, you must have some method to keep the fish alive.
There is no horsepower limit on the lake.
There is a lake access fee of $8 a day.
If you’d like to come but don’t want to tow your boat, let me know and maybe we can hook you up with another tinboater for the day.

*Contact Info* - Contact me via private message or here to confirm entry - before the tournament I’ll send you my cell phone if you have any questions. You can register for the tournament up to the morning of, but if you are late, you might be left on the docks. Also feel free to post here if you want to let others know you’re coming. 

To ensure we are not exclusive, we are opening this up to all tinboaters\family\friends who want to make the trip - as long as we stay under 19 boats, we are good to go. 

Last year's winner was Matt from BYOB with this nice stringer of bass...
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/download/file.php?id=16431&mode=view/DSCF6968.JPG

Some pictures of the park
https://www.reservedane.com/images/pictures/80.jpg
https://www.reservedane.com/images/pictures/83.jpg

Some pictures of last year's gathering are in this tread...
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=13084&hilit=wi%2Fil+tournament&start=100

As always, this is subject to change at any time, for any reason. Hope to see you there!

Will


----------



## fender66

I'm totally bummed. Last year, I couldn't make this because I had "concession duty" for my daughter's soccer tournament. This year, I'm probably free, but it's moved too far north for me. You guys have a great time and I hope to see lots of pictures.


----------



## wasilvers

fender66 said:


> I'm totally bummed. Last year, I couldn't make this because I had "concession duty" for my daughter's soccer tournament. This year, I'm probably free, but it's moved too far north for me. You guys have a great time and I hope to see lots of pictures.



We'll be back south next year, maybe even this winter - I'm thinking of a powerplant lake to try out a 'paper & picture' tourney on when the weather turns cold.


----------



## fender66

> We'll be back south next year, maybe even this winter - I'm thinking of a powerplant lake to try out a 'paper & picture' tourney on when the weather turns cold.



No hard feelings....I'm just sad it's too far for me to make. I'm sure it will be great fun.


----------



## Decatur

This confuses me. (easily done btw!)

"The pan fish portion of the tournament will be decided by the total weight of 5 (yes only three) pan fish."


----------



## wasilvers

Decatur said:


> This confuses me. (easily done btw!)
> 
> "The pan fish portion of the tournament will be decided by the total weight of 5 (yes only three) pan fish."



LOL - my bad, I copied last years post and edited it - apparently I should have proofed it better  It's 5 panfish. You can keep up to 25 panfish (per fisherman) if you want. It will make for a better fish fry!

Will


----------



## Decatur

Happens to the best of us!


----------



## wasilvers

Just added to the contest: 

A sponsor's BIG bass bonus - The big bass pot will be DOUBLED if you catch the winning big bass on an sponsor's lure or bait!!

Door Prizes - Each boat will receive at least one doorprize from sponsors (maybe more).


----------



## VBottom2283

I might be interested in that, from Iowa.


----------



## bassboy17

I would like to confirm entry for this tournament. I can't wait to meet other tin boaters and check out their conversions!!


----------



## FishyItch

I'm definitely in on this! This will be my first tourny of any sort AND it will give me a deadline to finish my boat. My apartment is about a 10 minute drive from Waubesa, but I might have to set up camp with you guys just for the fun of it. I can't wait!!


----------



## wasilvers

FishyItch said:


> I'm definitely in on this! This will be my first tourny of any sort AND it will give me a deadline to finish my boat. My apartment is about a 10 minute drive from Waubesa, but I might have to set up camp with you guys just for the fun of it. I can't wait!!



Awesome, how's the fishing at Waubesa? I've read some stuff, but never been there. Can you get access the entire Madison chain from that one lake?


----------



## Hanr3

Hmmmmm
2nd annual TB tournament.
June 25th.

Let me run it passed the activities coordinator. :mrgreen: 

I want to attend, after all I do need to defend my Panfish Championship status. :LOL2:


----------



## FishyItch

wasilvers said:


> FishyItch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely in on this! This will be my first tourny of any sort AND it will give me a deadline to finish my boat. My apartment is about a 10 minute drive from Waubesa, but I might have to set up camp with you guys just for the fun of it. I can't wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, how's the fishing at Waubesa? I've read some stuff, but never been there. Can you get access the entire Madison chain from that one lake?
Click to expand...


I feel kind of embarrassed to say this, but I've actually never fished Waubesa. I'm only now getting back into angling after a 5 year undergraduate hiatus. So June 25 might be my first time out on the lake just like you guys, depending on when my boat is finished. If anything I might have a 1-outing advantage if I'm lucky and I can get out on Waubesa before the 25.

And yes, all of the Madison Chain of Lakes are connected. I'm not sure how big of a boat can navigate the Yahara River (the connecting body), but I'm sure you could do it in a canoe.


----------



## BYOB Fishing

I have no problem paying myself for the big bass prize. :LOL2: :LOL2: 

I'll have to break out the secret lures, though...Last year's secret lure has sold like crazy since my last tourney win.


----------



## Hanr3

BYOB Fishing said:


> I have no problem paying myself for the big bass prize. :LOL2: :LOL2:
> 
> I'll have to break out the secret lures, though...Last year's secret lure has sold like crazy since my last tourney win.



I bought 4 of them bad boys. :mrgreen:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Will, I can't commit right now. But,can I just show up at the last minute and participate?


----------



## wasilvers

S&MFISH said:


> Will, I can't commit right now. But,can I just show up at the last minute and participate?



Yes, you don't need to commit now, but know we'd love to have you. If it comes down to the last day and you plan on coming, if you could let me know either here or via pm and I can let you know of any last minute updates, surprises, etc... And if you are late the morning of, I can wait for you and make sure you get all situated an launched. 

Believe me, you don't want BYOB helping you launch your boat, he has enought trouble with his own! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 
(At the last one in IL, poor Matt was stuck on the trailer, just about lost half his car contents in the lake, and had engine trouble all day. It would have been nice of us to help out, instead we just stood around and watched. He had the last laugh by winning the bass portion of the tourney though, I don't think he got more than 1/4 mile from the ramp all day.)


----------



## BYOB Fishing

wasilvers said:


> Believe me, you don't want BYOB helping you launch your boat, he has enought trouble with his own! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:
> (At the last one in IL, poor Matt was stuck on the trailer, just about lost half his car contents in the lake, and had engine trouble all day. It would have been nice of us to help out, instead we just stood around and watched. He had the last laugh by winning the bass portion of the tourney though, I don't think he got more than 1/4 mile from the ramp all day.)




The funny thing was, as I was driving up that morning, I was thinking to myself "I'm glad I know how to launch and load the boat OK...I'd hate to look like an idiot in front of a bunch of people I just met".... :mrgreen: 

Once I got home, I checked out the motor more closely, and found a spark plug wire was off. That's why it barely started, and then ran so poorly. I'm looking forward to putting on a better ramp show this time. :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## FishyItch

See, that would be me^. I would definitely be the one looking like an idiot launching a boat. Nine times out of ten it's fine, but that tenth time is always a disaster. I wouldn't be surprised if I tried to launch my car with the boat instead of the other way around! Now you guys have got me scared. I'll have to do some practicing! :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers

FishyItch said:


> See, that would be me^. I would definitely be the one looking like an idiot launching a boat. Nine times out of ten it's fine, but that tenth time is always a disaster. I wouldn't be surprised if I tried to launch my car with the boat instead of the other way around! Now you guys have got me scared. I'll have to do some practicing! :LOL2:



Got'em worried about the launch instead of fishing - I am so winning this!


----------



## Hanr3

I'm in, just need to make site reservations.


----------



## Outdoorsman

Im so In...

I tried to make site reservations on line and kept getting site already reserved notice when the websire was saying it was available..????? Oh well, maybe not doiing something right...will keep trying and post back with update....

Outdoorsman.


----------



## FishyItch

wasilvers said:


> FishyItch said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, that would be me^. I would definitely be the one looking like an idiot launching a boat. Nine times out of ten it's fine, but that tenth time is always a disaster. I wouldn't be surprised if I tried to launch my car with the boat instead of the other way around! Now you guys have got me scared. I'll have to do some practicing! :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got'em worried about the launch instead of fishing - I am so winning this!
Click to expand...


Don't be so sure! =P~ I'm a local and will have plenty of time to get in a few practice rounds on the lake. (Of course, that assumes I get my boat done in a timely fashion, which remains to be seen. In fact, I'll be lucky if I have a week on the water before this tourny.)

But this is what we need! Some friendly trash talk!


----------



## Hanr3

I got this in the bag, hopefully. 
:mrgreen:


----------



## BYOB Fishing

I'll just be looking forward to getting out of town for a weekend...Not yet sure if the fam is coming or not.


----------



## wasilvers

I spoke to a family friend about this lake. He said a friend of his took him out on it last year. They ran to one spot in the middle of the lake and sat there all day. Now you know you don't sit in a spot all day unless you are catching fish - well, not only did they catch fish, but lot of fish of size! Crappie, gills, northern, bass, etc.. he named 6 species that they caught. Makes me even more interested to try this lake out!

BTW - he might join us this year as he's getting a new tin boat (it's on order now).


----------



## FishyItch

I got some secret weapons in the mail today! Yeeha!


----------



## Hanr3

FishyItch said:


> I got some secret weapons in the mail today! Yeeha!



You'r going to need them. :mrgreen:

I'm going to bring someone with me, just not sure who that person is yet. Might be the wife, or a son, or a buddy. 
I'm looking at one of the non-electric sites that allows campfires, although #17 looks appealing too.


----------



## Popeye

I've been absent from the board for a while and never saw this thread. If it was the week-end of the 18th, I would be all over this. Alas, I am werking the week-end of the 25th and can't make it. One of these times...


----------



## Hanr3

Popeye said:


> I've been absent from the board for a while and never saw this thread. If it was the week-end of the 18th, I would be all over this. Alas, I am werking the week-end of the 25th and can't make it. One of these times...



You have 2 months to trade with someone. :mrgreen:


----------



## wasilvers

Saw this in other reading tonight:
_LAKE WAUBESA
Often overlooked by anglers heading to lakes Mendota or Monona, 2,000-acre Lake Waubesa offers the best crappie population on the Madison Chain.
Waubesa is fairly shallow with plenty of structure and weeds, so crappies are not hard to find. Early in spring, motor under the trestle at the lake's north end and look for them in shallow Upper Mud Lake. As the extensive weedbeds develop, fish the outside weed edges. Crappies spawn on the shallow flats where you can sometimes sight-fish for them. Off Rockford Heights on the east shore, fish cribs hold crappies at any time of year. 
_


----------



## Hanr3

Thanks for the info. 
Im really looking forward to this trip. 
Do we want to do a group fish fry?


----------



## wasilvers

Hanr3 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Im really looking forward to this trip.
> Do we want to do a group fish fry?



I'm definitly in for a fish fry! Still drooling over last years actually...


----------



## fender66

WOW...that makes me want to attend even more. Wish it was closer to me.


----------



## Hanr3

I'll bring the tripod and dutch oven again.


----------



## Popeye

I've reserved spot 18, arriving the 24th and leaving the 26th. Wife and I will be there.


----------



## Popeye

Oh yeah, bringing two trucks, a 23' expandable travel trailer and a 19' boat too.


----------



## wasilvers

Popeye said:


> I've reserved spot 18, arriving the 24th and leaving the 26th. Wife and I will be there.



Awesome! Can't wait to see the caravan pull in


----------



## Popeye

I read that check in time was 3:00pm. Wonder if they have any fudge factor in that. Even though the days are long enough in June, I still like setting up early enough so that we're not setting up and trying to fix dinner at the same time and so that dinner isn't around 8:00pm either.


----------



## wasilvers

Popeye said:


> I read that check in time was 3:00pm. Wonder if they have any fudge factor in that. Even though the days are long enough in June, I still like setting up early enough so that we're not setting up and trying to fix dinner at the same time and so that dinner isn't around 8:00pm either.



At most parks, I've been able to check in earlier. As long as the earlier party is gone they haven't given me any hassles. I plan on getting there about 1ish (depending on the fams sechedule). Ater all, I have to get SOME prefishing in!


----------



## Popeye

Worse case scenario, I'll launch the boat and go fishing and have the wife drive around the park until the spot opens up. That or stop and offer to help pack the people's stuff... :mrgreen:


----------



## FishyItch

I was cruising the Wisconsin DNR website looking for some other stuff and came across this page...

https://dnr.wi.gov/fish/fishingtournaments/

It outlines regulations for fishing tournaments. I'm sure we're fine, but I wanted to post it anyway. I really only skimmed some of the information, but it might be something to look into.


----------



## wasilvers

FishyItch said:


> I was cruising the Wisconsin DNR website looking for some other stuff and came across this page...
> 
> https://dnr.wi.gov/fish/fishingtournaments/
> 
> It outlines regulations for fishing tournaments. I'm sure we're fine, but I wanted to post it anyway. I really only skimmed some of the information, but it might be something to look into.



Thanks- this is the reason we did the first one in IL, no such restrictions. We are fine as long as we stay under 20 boats and don't have an offsite weigh-in  I'd be real happy to hit 21 boats, especially since we are in the northern part of the U.S. 
Also we don't hit the WI "no culling" rule because we are only weighing 3 bass when there is a statewide limit of 5 bass per day. So you can keep 3 in the livewell, and collect 2 'kicker fish' and still be legal in WI and the tourney  Also, I've fished a few 5 bass limit tourneys and have yet to have anyone tell me I couldn't release a bass to live another day up here. 

Thanks for checking though, it's good to have another set of eyes on keeping you legal!


----------



## Popeye

Just gave the Wiscoland DNR my $86.00


----------



## wasilvers

Popeye said:


> Just gave the Wiscoland DNR my $86.00



:shock: What did you buy? :shock: I thought a 4 day license is $20, or max was $65 for a family year long non-resident. Yikes!


----------



## Popeye

wasilvers said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just gave the Wiscoland DNR my $86.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: What did you buy? :shock: I thought a 4 day license is $20, or max was $65 for a family year long non-resident. Yikes!
Click to expand...


$65 family license
$10 inland trout
$10 Great Lakes
$1 processing fee

Wife won't be trout fishing so I saved $20 by not needing stamps for her.

Glad I don't buy an Illinois license too.


----------



## wasilvers

For the other guys from out of state, a one day license is $10 and can be purchased online here for an additional $1 printing fee:
https://dnr.wi.gov/org/caer/cs/nonrestypes.asp

Popeye - you mean to get your fishing in! Thanks for supporting the state! I bought an IL one last year, but only used it in the one tourney. I meant to go back, just couldn't find the time.


----------



## Popeye

I fish Delavan Lake and lake Geneva a couple times a year and head out West to Montfort/Fennimore area for some stream trouts. I buy the Great Lakes stamp in case I ever go on a friends boat that launches from North Point Marina in Winthrop Harbor and fish into WI waters.


----------



## Hanr3

I just bought my yearly IL fishing liscense, it went up to $15.


----------



## Popeye

What are the Trout stamps going for?


----------



## trrads

One very important question. Is it okay for me to have a fiberglass boat and still be able to enter into the tinboat tournament?


----------



## Popeye

Only if you get a waiver from Jim.


----------



## MattR

trrads said:


> One very important question. Is it okay for me to have a fiberglass boat and still be able to enter into the tinboat tournament?



Take an empty soup can and tape it to the side so you got some tin on the boat..lol.

Welcome to the site.

Matt


----------



## Jim

trrads said:


> One very important question. Is it okay for me to have a fiberglass boat and still be able to enter into the tinboat tournament?




Dont listen to Popeye, He is just messing with you! :LOL2: 

Wasilvers is running this tournament. I would double the check with him, But I don't see it as a problem. The more Members the better!


----------



## Popeye

Oops, didn't notice that was his first post and he probably doesn't know me. I was just joking around. Of course if you outfish me, then I'll file a protest.


----------



## trrads

I'll do my best to instigate an investigation!


----------



## wasilvers

trrads said:


> One very important question. Is it okay for me to have a fiberglass boat and still be able to enter into the tinboat tournament?



Sure, but you incur a 1lb penalty! :LOL2: 

Just kidding, we'd be happy to have you!


----------



## MattR

Jim said:


> trrads said:
> 
> 
> 
> One very important question. Is it okay for me to have a fiberglass boat and still be able to enter into the tinboat tournament?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont listen to Popeye, He is just messing with you! :LOL2:
> 
> Wasilvers is running this tournament. I would double the check with him, But I don't see it as a problem. The more Members the better!
Click to expand...


Don't listen to me either, I was also joking a bit.

trrads, I have a fiberglass also so hoping you might show these tin guys how many more fish you can catch from fiberglass. :lol: I am not able to make the tourney, so it is all up to you, no pressure though. :LOL2: 

Matt

P.S. After the event, I hope you all post some pics to show me what I was missing...lol.


----------



## Popeye

wasilvers said:


> trrads said:
> 
> 
> 
> One very important question. Is it okay for me to have a fiberglass boat and still be able to enter into the tinboat tournament?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but you incur a 10lb penalty! :LOL2:
> 
> Just kidding, we'd be happy to have you!
Click to expand...


TEN POUNDS??? That's pretty severe isn't it?


----------



## Hanr3

Popeye said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trrads said:
> 
> 
> 
> One very important question. Is it okay for me to have a fiberglass boat and still be able to enter into the tinboat tournament?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but you incur a 10lb penalty! :LOL2:
> 
> Just kidding, we'd be happy to have you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TEN POUNDS??? That's pretty severe isn't it?
Click to expand...



Sounds pretty good to me. :mrgreen:


----------



## FishyItch

I drove by Waubesa today. It looks like it's ice free! We're getting close.


----------



## trrads

Ok, got the thumbs up. Count me in for the tourny!


----------



## wasilvers

FishyItch said:


> I drove by Waubesa today. It looks like it's ice free! We're getting close.



VERY NICE! How's the boat going? Gonna be ready for the opening day?


----------



## FishyItch

wasilvers said:


> FishyItch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I drove by Waubesa today. It looks like it's ice free! We're getting close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY NICE! How's the boat going? Gonna be ready for the opening day?
Click to expand...


The boat is still under a tarp back at my parent's place. But spring break is in a few weeks (I teach high school) and I have decided to devote that whole week to the boat. Hopefully I'll at least make some good progress during that week, at least getting the deck and seats put in. I think the only major things I'm worried about are finding a bigger outboard and getting a new trolling motor. Right now I've got an ancient 3HP and a transom mounting 17# thrust Minnkota. Oh, and I'll have to figure out some sort of temporary livewell. Jeez, I have more to do than I thought!


----------



## BYOB Fishing

FishyItch said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FishyItch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I drove by Waubesa today. It looks like it's ice free! We're getting close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY NICE! How's the boat going? Gonna be ready for the opening day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The boat is still under a tarp back at my parent's place. But spring break is in a few weeks (I teach high school) and I have decided to devote that whole week to the boat. Hopefully I'll at least make some good progress during that week, at least getting the deck and seats put in. I think the only major things I'm worried about are finding a bigger outboard and getting a new trolling motor. Right now I've got an ancient 3HP and a transom mounting 17# thrust Minnkota. Oh, and I'll have to figure out some sort of temporary livewell. Jeez, I have more to do than I thought!
Click to expand...


I wouldn't worry about it too much....last year I proved that all you needed was a boat hull that could physically float for eight hours and you can still win the tourney!


----------



## FishyItch

Awesome. I'll put "floatability" on the top of my priority list.


----------



## wasilvers

Alright! I can see almost see the light of tax season being over! Then I have tons of equipment to put on the boat before I can put it back in the water. Till then I can only read fishing reports. Here's the one for lake waubesa - only one crappie and a few gills being caught - water is about 47 degrees in the shallows.

https://www.lake-link.com/fishreports/viewposts.cfm?LakeID=1125


----------



## Popeye

I've got some bad news...

My wife said she wanted to fish.

That means she's gonna get the biggest fish, we all might as well just leave the poles at home. The last time she fished a tourny, she caught a 25"+ Walleye. Which was only 11" larger than the next biggest Walleye.


----------



## Popeye

That reminds me... People that like to keep parts of their bodies attached the way they should be, should refrain from calling my wife Olive Oyl or Mrs. Popeye. Her name is Jean and that's what she prefers. I've even seen her go off on people for calling her Jeanie.

I'll do my best to drive the boat so she can't fish the good waters though.


----------



## Hanr3

Couple of questions?

What are the campsites like? Are they tent friendly? Typically 50amp electric sites are designed for RV's and have limited or no places for tents, unless you put the tent on the gravel RV pad. Very uncomfortable. Anybody know if the RV sites have places for tents?

Will, it might be a good idea to update teh 1st post with a list of who is going.


----------



## FishyItch

Hanr3 said:


> Will, it might be a good idea to update teh 1st post with a list of who is going.



I second this. I for one plan on being there.


----------



## Popeye

My wife and I have a paid reservation for spot 18, arriving the 24th and leaving the 26th.


----------



## BYOB Fishing

We received a free two-room tent to use at this get together from a friend that no longer camps. We just set it up in the front yard tonight. Boy, did we get some strange looks from the drivers passing by. Oh, and the family did decide to come with me. Not sure what they're going to do while I'm fishing, but at least I won't be by myself for the weekend. 

I will bring my BYOB banner to hang in front of the tent, so that everyone knows who I am and where we're at.


----------



## wasilvers

hmmm, my email isn't giving me notice when this thread is updated. :? 

I'll update the front page in the next day or so - gotta go thru the PM's and posts here.


----------



## BYOB Fishing

wasilvers said:


> hmmm, my email isn't giving me notice when this thread is updated. :?




I'm not getting any email updates either...


----------



## Popeye

I get mine... maybe it's because Jim likes me better. :mrgreen:


----------



## BYOB Fishing

OK now I just got one....


----------



## fender66

I get mine too, and I can't even go! There's something wrong about that! #-o


----------



## Hanr3

BYOB Fishing said:


> We received a free two-room tent to use at this get together from a friend that no longer camps. We just set it up in the front yard tonight. Boy, did we get some strange looks from the drivers passing by. Oh, and the family did decide to come with me. Not sure what they're going to do while I'm fishing, but at least I won't be by myself for the weekend.
> 
> I will bring my BYOB banner to hang in front of the tent, so that everyone knows who I am and where we're at.




That's awesome. This is going to be a ton of fun.


----------



## fender66

I expect lots of pictures!


----------



## wasilvers

First post is updated with participants. Please let me know if there needs to be any corrections.

Also, I told one guy he could ride in my boat if he wanted, but must have deleted the message? Can you contact me again just to confirm? Thanks!

Getting ready for the tourney! The fishing itch is on full blown right now. I have some cosmetic updates to the boat, and then I am calling her done. Should take all of a week at a leisurly pace to do.


----------



## Popeye

Hope it'll warm up for this. Tonite weather.com says 1+ inches of snow. Come on already.


----------



## Hanr3

Hanr3 said:


> I'm in, just need to make site reservations.



I'm still in, add me to the list.


----------



## wasilvers

Hanr3 said:


> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in, just need to make site reservations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still in, add me to the list.
Click to expand...


 How did I miss you?!?! Sorry about that!


----------



## Popeye

wasilvers said:


> I spoke to a family friend about this lake. He said a friend of his took him out on it last year. They ran to one spot in the middle of the lake and sat there all day. Now you know you don't sit in a spot all day unless you are catching fish - well, not only did they catch fish, but lot of fish of size! Crappie, gills, northern, bass, etc.. he named 6 species that they caught. Makes me even more interested to try this lake out!
> 
> BTW - he might join us this year as he's getting a new tin boat (it's on order now).



So you interested in sharing some insight or do I just need to tie my boat to yours? I'm not expecting to win any tourney, just want to make sure I get the wife on to some catchin'.

I normally use a small 1/16 oz jighead with a minnow for Crappies and thats a presentation she is comfortable with. Hopefully I can find some fishes for her.


----------



## wasilvers

He didn't even tell me where! If I catch any on Friday, I'll be sure to let you guys know what on. Likely I'll be useing some topwaters (lizards cause their cool) and then carolina rigging some plastics off any deeper points. For gills/crappie, I'm just looking for wood and using livebait. Crappie aren't my specialty, but you can catch gills almost anywhere.


----------



## richg99

wasilvers... I am the guy who you volunteered to take along. 

Alternatively, you guys could let me bring my Carolina Skiff (fiberglass) and fish with you. My tinny (160W Lowe) stays in Texas. Your call. You are the organizer and I am happy with any decision that you make. regards, Rich


----------



## wasilvers

richg99 said:


> wasilvers... I am the guy who you volunteered to take along.
> 
> Alternatively, you guys could let me bring my Carolina Skiff (fiberglass) and fish with you. My tinny (160W Lowe) stays in Texas. Your call. You are the organizer and I am happy with any decision that you make. regards, Rich



Well, at 450+ posts, I guess we'll cut you some slack.  Also, I'd hate for you to be limited to fishing the area's I'm in. Everyone knows the fish see me coming and scatter!

I'd say you can bring the skiff along. It will make it slightly more interesting with 2 glass boats in the mix.

Will


----------



## richg99

"Everyone knows the fish see me coming and scatter"

Well, now I know where I won't be......Ha ha..

I have that same effect on the fish in Silver Lake, in Kenosha WI..... where I fish two or three days a week during the Summer. 

On the weekend of June 12...I will be attending a three day Muskie School..held in St Germain, WI by Musky Hunter magazine. I'll probably be throwing ten inch long lures, looking for the biggest fish in the lake. Any muskies in your lake? Rich


----------



## Outdoorsman

richg99 said:


> wasilvers... I am the guy who you volunteered to take along.
> 
> Alternatively, you guys could let me bring my Carolina Skiff (fiberglass) and fish with you. My tinny (160W Lowe) stays in Texas. Your call. You are the organizer and I am happy with any decision that you make. regards, Rich




Hey richg99 check this out.... https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=19096

Outdoorsman

PS let me know when you get in the area...so we can meet up on the water...


----------



## richg99

Outdoorsman.....Yes, I saw your adv. the other day. I was wondering what you were taking me out into Lake Michigan with.. after you sell it..ha ha.. 

We can always go in the Caro Skiff as long as we stay near shore. 

Have you got any kayaks laying around? I'd love to fish for salmon one hundred yards off of the outlet of the Root River after a rain storm.

Texas guys are catching four and five foot sharks out of their 'yaks, on the Galveston shoreline..... I've never done it,...but..sure looks like fun. rich


----------



## Hanr3

richg99 said:


> On the weekend of June 12...I will be attending a three day Muskie School..held in St Germain, WI by Musky Hunter magazine. I'll probably be throwing ten inch long lures, looking for the biggest fish in the lake. Any muskies in your lake? Rich



Oddly enough there are some decent Muskie lakes by me.


----------



## richg99

hanr...Yes, there are. I can't remember the name(s) but I know that the largest muskie in Illinois is said to reside in one of them. Kincaid??? maybe?? Rich


----------



## Hanr3

richg99 said:


> hanr...Yes, there are. I can't remember the name(s) but I know that the largest muskie in Illinois is said to reside in one of them. Kincaid??? maybe?? Rich



I tought Evergreen was holding the next state record Muskie?


----------



## richg99

Maybe Evergreen....I don't live there. Rich


----------



## wasilvers

I've heard Madison Chain produces some good muskies. From a guide on the chain...

"The Madison Chain of Lakes, particularly Lake’s Monona, *Waubesa*, and Kegonsa, give anglers a chance of catching a muskie over that magical 50 inch mark close to home. Last year, the “chain” lakes produced 5 muskies over 50 inches and they have produced a few more of these huge, 50 inch plus fish again this summer."


----------



## Popeye

Do they taste good?


----------



## Outdoorsman

richg99 said:


> Outdoorsman.....Yes, I saw your adv. the other day. I was wondering what you were taking me out into Lake Michigan with.. after you sell it..ha ha..
> 
> I was thinking you could take me out in it after you buy it... for Lake Michigan Perch, Salmon, Trout, etc., not to mention excellent Musky boat. AND..... you would have a "Tin Boat" for the upcomping tourney....
> 
> Might even consider your skiff as partial payment....
> 
> Outdoorsman


----------



## richg99

well, I won't be the buyer....Ha Ha... 

I sent you a PM. Let's go fishing when I get back in early June.

Rich


----------



## Hanr3

wasilvers said:


> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in, just need to make site reservations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still in, add me to the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did I miss you?!?! Sorry about that!
Click to expand...


No big deal, it happens.


----------



## begs

This sounds like a good place to meet new people and have a great weekend of fishing. Are kids welcome? I don't think my son would let me go with out him. That is assuming how baseball goes I think we have playoffs that weekend but not sure we will find out prob the beginning of June. I would really like to make this trip if possible. That also means that I would have to stop getting screwed on a boat :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers

begs said:


> This sounds like a good place to meet new people and have a great weekend of fishing. Are kids welcome? I don't think my son would let me go with out him. That is assuming how baseball goes I think we have playoffs that weekend but not sure we will find out prob the beginning of June. I would really like to make this trip if possible. That also means that I would have to stop getting screwed on a boat :LOL2:


Absolutely family is welcome! My kids are fighting over who would get to go in the boat with me 

As to the boat problem, sometimes you just gotta move right away to get the deals. I saw a few sales on k-bid recently for good boats to mod, let me know when you're for sure coming and well hold a spot for you.


----------



## wasilvers

There has been no real news on the lake lately. Everyone in WI is waiting for the gamefish opener this weekend so they can cast for bass, pike, muskie, etc... The water is COLD - hanging around 50 degrees still so not much is happening. Should be warming up a bit this next week though and then the crappie action should pick up. 

Can't wait for the get together. If Rich99 is bringing his own boat, my daughter wants to join me for this tourney. Should be fun keeping her busy for the entire day - of course, if the gills are biting, she'll have a blast!


----------



## Popeye

wasilvers said:


> of course, if the gills are biting, she'll have a blast!



Me too.


----------



## FishyItch

My boat is still sitting under a tarp in a shed at my parents' place. I'm getting nervous that I haven't started the mod yet, but the lack of a tow vehicle is really setting me back. (Some of you may remember my tow vehicle thread fiasco.) Still staying optimistic the mod won't take me that long. I would really hate to miss this seeing as how I'm the most local of us here by a long shot.


----------



## Hanr3

I got my boat out last weekend and it felt great. 

You need to get your boat working, getting it to the lake is no big deal. But if it doenst work there is no point in dragging it to the lake.
Less than 2 months and counting. 

Im getting stoked.


----------



## wasilvers

FishyItch - If all else fails, one of us might be able to tow it to the lake for you.

My daughters and i finished a worm box that we started last year. The last step was to add some air circulation and then we painted it to match the boat. 8) 

They both stayed up late tonight and helped me fill it with good ole home grown Wisconsin crawlers caught in the yard. What a fun time crawling around the yard with flashlights catching worms. We should be good to go for the gills!


----------



## ITGuy

I may be able to attend this year. Not sure yet. 

I am currently off work till June 1st, so funds may be tight to spend so much on gas. Also with just returning to work I may not be able to get that Friday before off for travel. I just picked up a new boat as well and have to get things sorted out. Last year I wanted to attend but ended up having an appendectomy a few weeks before the tournament and new I might still be sore. 

I will let you know as the date gets closer.


----------



## begs

Well for me I would love to make it up there considering it is about 1hr40min drive north for me, we will see how baseball playoffs pan out weather we win or lose.


----------



## truckhuntfish

i am not exactly sure where the campground is on waubesa or is it the one at the intersection where you turn to get to lake farm boat launch?, but i have already been "pre-fishing" the hell out of the upper mud lake waubesa is too shallow for my deep V in some spots. Is it limited to waubesa or any of the chain of lakes ? what ramp are you using ? lake farm or goodland park ?

Will PROBABLY be attending not 100% sure yet though. sounds like a good time.


----------



## wasilvers

ITGuy, begs, truckhuntfish - we'd love to have you guys! The more fish we see at the weighin, the more embarrasing it is for those of us who got skunked :LOL2: 

As to what's open, we are meeting at the Lake Farm Launch - NW side of waubesa by lake farm road. The only requirement is you be signed in and at the lauch before I take off fishing for the day (I stay 10-15 minutes after the start for any stragglers). If you can get to the water by boat (ie, all the Madison Chain) then it is open for the tourney.

I'd love to get out there once before the tourney weekend. It would be nice to find fish on a good weather weekend.


----------



## wasilvers

Also, in case you missed it, Tinboats.com has a new sponsor Crappielures.com. In the rules it reads that if you catch the biggest bass on a sponsor's lure, the prize $ is DOUBLED! So get your orders in early. I know I am on my last panfish spinner, which my daughter used to land crappie, big bluegill, bass, and a 22 inch northern this last weekend - what a fun trip!


----------



## truckhuntfish

I don't think anybody could get skunked on any of the lakes unless they didnt throw anything in the water my son is 4 and he doesnt even get skunked and his pole never sits still long enough for anything to see it. I got my "honey holes" all picked out already.but i am just going for crappies and bluegills.


----------



## Popeye

truckhuntfish said:


> I don't think anybody could get skunked on any of the lakes unless they didnt throw anything in the water my son is 4 and he doesnt even get skunked and his pole never sits still long enough for anything to see it. I got my "honey holes" all picked out already.but i am just going for crappies and bluegills.



I'm following you. Unless you can point me to a few Walleye hiding spots


----------



## truckhuntfish

I'm not too big into walleye fishing. Perch , crappies and bluegills taste alot better to me except for the occasional catfish if cooked right. I have limited out on crappies twice this year already usually in the 12 - 13in range. Now i gotta find a better spot for perch though , haven't found many of them yet , i think kegonsa or monona (DEEP) would be better for those. Either way it is usually pretty good fishing on waubesa or mud lake , not alot of recreational boaters there either.


----------



## Popeye

Supposing someone wanted to go fish there without camping, where is a public boat ramp? I looked at a couple maps of the area and can't seen to find one. I thought about going up there next week, just so I can get a feel for the place and so my non-boater (wife) won't be nagging "I thought you knew where you were going". To me it's more about getting her on fish.


----------



## fender66

> To me it's more about getting her on fish.



Good plan! :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

Found a ramp on Camp Leonard Rd and Hwy 51. Free launch or a pass or fee required?


----------



## wasilvers

They (the campground) told me the launch that we'll be using is a public launch. I don't know if it's the cheapest or not, but it is open to the public. The gal I talked to said they rarely run out of parking (only on the real busy days like memorial day, july 4th etc..).


----------



## Popeye

I did see the ramp by the park, thought that was part of the park and you would have to register with the park to use it. Looks like at least two ramps for the lake then.


----------



## FishyItch

wasilvers said:


> FishyItch - If all else fails, one of us might be able to tow it to the lake for you.



That's a nice gesture, but I don't think getting the boat to the launch will be the problem. Thanks, though.

The problem is that I live in Madison and my boat is located at my parents' house an hour to the northwest. Getting up there to work on the boat is just such a pain without a car! Right now I think I'm just planning on a record breaking speed-mod during Memorial Day weekend. (Or at least just getting it temporarily fishable.)


----------



## truckhuntfish

sorry that i don't know the names of the roads but i can tell you that the lake farm boat launch is free IF you have a wisconsin state park sticker but it is $8.00 otherwise , or goodland park is $8.00 too i think


----------



## Hanr3

Getting stoked.

Anybody want to give a quick rundown on the lake?
Where abouts does the channel run, any submerged trees, what kind of bottom, that type of info. Looking for basic lake info. I wont be able to pre-fish.


----------



## truckhuntfish

I only know where one big rock is , almost hit it once , that one is about 150 feet before you go under the railroad bridge it is off to the left , if you make a straight line from the lake farm boat ramp to the bridge you will miss it.

go to the wisconsin DNR website and you can get lake maps for free , while you are there you might want to get maps for mud lake/upper , lake monona (look for 2 triangles on that one , wink wink nudge nudge) , mendota and of course waubesa.
that should give you a pretty good idea. Invest in a cheap compass too , it is easy to get "turned around".


----------



## truckhuntfish

COUNT ME IN !!!! got a guy to cover for me that day.


----------



## wasilvers

I posted this question on lake-link last year and got these responses. I feel I can share them here because no one seems to be giving away any honeyholes...

"the lake is 35' deep, so it does not get choppy like Koshkonong. Pleasure boaters take over the lake most weekends in the summer by 10-11am, but you can get in several good hours of fishing from 5-11am. Prevailing heavy winds here come from the west and south west, and the east shore of Waubesa has plenty of good fishing spots sheltered from prevailing wind directions... "
"From mid April to mid June fish green weeds in the 6' range in towards shore to 4' of water. Use a small ice jig and red worms set below a small bobber so you bait sits just above the weeds and let the wind move your bait along the weeds. End of May into June the gills will go uo on the gravel to spawn/nest. After spawning they will move back out to the weed edges before going deep for the summer. I hope this helps you feel free to call if you need more info. 262-719-6331 Tom (Mr. Gilly's guide service) "
"The last four years I spent a majority of my fishing trips on Waubesa. First off, it's an excellent panfish lake, especially bluegill. There are some nice crappie and perch, but not in nearly in the numbers like bluegill. The gills are perfect eating size - ninety percent of what I catch are 7.5"-8.5", but I've caught a few in the 9" as well as one 10" female last spring."
"With the way the lake is oriented, with a strong S or SW wind, it can be difficult to find a good place to fish and be out of the wind. If there's a large W component, out in front of Christie's or Hog Island should be fishable. Likewise, if there's a string E component, Babcock and Rockford Heights and the Bible camp are decent. If there's a strong North wind, just South of Hog Island is about the only option, especially in the summer. In spring, the North side of the lake holds most of the fish until about end of May. "


----------



## wasilvers

truckhuntfish said:


> COUNT ME IN !!!! got a guy to cover for me that day.



Awesome!


----------



## Popeye

Looks like I may get up there for a days fishing next week. Any recommended places to eat lunch there? Probably going to contain my venture to Waubesa and not venture into other lakes. Too much water to try and figure out for a one day trip.


----------



## Popeye

Looks like Waubesa isn't listed on the DNR site. But that's OK, there is a link to a decent map in the first post.


----------



## truckhuntfish

https://dnr.wi.gov/lakes/maps/DNR/0803700a.pdf 

lake waubesa


----------



## Popeye

Some maps of Crib locations (some GPS confirmed and some not) of Waubesa and the other lakes up there. I guess with this much information, if I can't find a fish, I need to buy hotdogs.


----------



## truckhuntfish

where did you get those maps ? Alot better than what I've been using.


----------



## Popeye

On the map that Will posted in the first post there is a phone number for the DNR Fish Manager. Being that I have a mild aversion to talking to strangers on the phone, I used Google to look up the number and found the guy's email address. I emailed him and asked if he had any information on cribs on Waubesa, and he sent me those maps. Also some information on how there are built and general Crib information, which if anyone wants the whole file (9 pages), pm me your email address and I'll fwd it to you.


----------



## dj722000

Thats a fun lake to fish. Thats when I went and got myself a lake book for Wisconsin. I was on that about 4 years ago, I only live like 45 min from there. To bad I cant go to this, I'll be in Missouri.


----------



## dj722000

Hey Popeye, your map doesnt show upper mud lake at the very northern tip. You have to go under the rail road tracks to get to it.


----------



## Popeye

I was most likely just going to contain myself to Waubesa. Still a lot of water to cover in a day. Why, is Mud Lake betterer fishin'?


----------



## dj722000

I just found it funny the map they gave ya shows mud lake and not upper mud lake. I only found it it because I bought a best fishing lake map when I was up there. Last time I was there I pulled some bass from there. But that has been a few years and I dont know what its like anymore.


----------



## truckhuntfish

mud lake is shallow and weedy , covered with lilly pads on whole east side


----------



## dj722000

Like I said, it has been a few years. I know it wasnt very deep when I was in there last time and yes weedy.


----------



## Hanr3

truckhuntfish said:


> mud lake is shallow and weedy , covered with lilly pads on whole east side



Forgive my ignorance, don't Bass love weeds? :mrgreen:


----------



## Hanr3

I found another map of Lake Waubesa. In the spirit of competition. You'll have to find it on your own. :mrgreen: 





Hint:
https://dnr.wi.gov/lakes/maps/DNR/0803700a.pdf

:beer:


----------



## Popeye

Just so y'all know... I heard tell (from a friend who has a friend that fishes there quite a bit), that there are currently limits of Walleye being taken after the sun goes down. I would imagine that a few are taken around sunrise as well. Not sayin' the bite will be hot for them in late June though.


----------



## truckhuntfish

Yes , Bass LOVE weeds 8) :twisted:


----------



## Hanr3

Costs-

Been reading through the last 6 pages trying to calculate costs, excluding gas, food, beverages, and bait. 
$60- Campsite- 2 nights + reservation fee
$24- 4 day non-resident fishing liscense- Friday evening, Saturday, and Sunday morning.
$24- Boat launch fee, $8 per day. 
$20- Tournament entrance fee.
$30- Firewood ($3 per bundle) Not unusual for me to sit around the campfire till the wee hours of the morning. Plus I generally cook all my meals over the campfire. Total= $158

Missing anything besides food, gas, beverages, and bait?

You are ALL welcome to join me, bring a campchair and a beverage. I'll be reserving site #28 this weekend.


----------



## Popeye

Did you buy your Lake Access permit yet? Is that the same one sold on line? Can you buy it at the park?


----------



## wasilvers

Popeye said:


> Did you buy your Lake Access permit yet? Is that the same one sold on line? Can you buy it at the park?



I beleive the 'lake access permit" is the same as the 'boat launch fee". Quoted from the city webpage " Lake Access Permits (formerly Boat Launch Permits) are required year-round at City of Madison and Dane County launching sites." It is only $8 a day for both residents and non-residents.

Only one month to go!!!


----------



## Popeye

Sounds right, but was wondering if I need to buy it on line or can I buy one at the park? Hate to find out on Friday afternoon I can't get one up there. As a matter of fact, I need to buy one for this Friday so I can scout out the lake.


----------



## truckhuntfish

you can get them right at the boat launch , just fill one out , put the money in the envelope and drop it in the box.


----------



## truckhuntfish

suppose to rain here from today til sunday , bring your raingear.


----------



## Popeye

For Friday, weather.com says:

Partly cloudy
66/50
10% chance of precipitation

Accuweather says:
Partly cloudy
65/49
4% Thunderstorm probability

Friday night Accuweather says thunderstorms and weather.com says showers.

Do you know something they aren't telling?


----------



## Hanr3

I have site #28 reserved. 

Who's up for a meet and greet Friday night?


----------



## truckhuntfish

you know how weathermen are , they changed it now. friday is hi of 65, low of 50 partly sunny. was supposed to rain every day til sunday , now no rain until sunday.


----------



## Popeye

Hanr3 said:


> I have site #28 reserved.
> 
> Who's up for a meet and greet Friday night?



I'm figuring on getting up there between 1:00 and 2:00pm. Plenty of time to set up camp (takes about an hour). Not sure if we're gonna go out in the boat that afternoon or not. Other than that, a meet and greet sounds good to me.


----------



## Popeye

Since this is a fishing and camping outing I figured I would need to look over the lake to see what I could see. First off I heard tell there was some good Walleye action near one of the bridges. Not a bad place to cast to from shore, but by boat... Narrow openings in the people walkway, very low (remove the butt seat from up front and crouch down in the cockpit low). Then the river is so shallow after the bridge, I had to tilt the main motor up and readjust the trolling motor so the motor was just barely submerged. Spooked a couple eyes going in, didn't get anything though. Motored out to the main lake body and looked around. Not having a clue where to start, I looked for other fishermen. Saw a couple boats going up one shore line so I motored over that way. Nice break from 10 to 25 feet and some marks on the sonar just above the bottom. Worked an area to the North of the other boat and soon enough in 25 FOW, I had a solid hit and I set the hook. Nice strong fighting fish and when I got it to the surface, she opened her mouth and swam away. Never hooked a Walleye that deep before so I guess I either overestimated my hook setting ability or I underestimated the water's resistance on my line. Not planning on making that mistake again. Drifted/trolling motored through the area a couple more times and another hit. Hard hook set and brought a nice Walleye aboard. this one was at least 3" shorter than the first one and this one measured 17". Missed a 20"! One more drift before setting off to investigate more of the lake and I boated an 11.75 White Bass. While I was stowing the rod, the other one had some action and I brought up a little Smallie. Released that and motored around. Saw a small flotilla working one corner of the lake and after watching for a while, decided they were after Pan fish. This was confirmed when I saw a couple of guys with a small basket of Crappies at the dock when I recovered my boat. After watching for a while I went and worked the break on the other side of the lake and had no action at all. Decided to head in and home.

They are serious about invasive species up there as there was guy at the ramp reminding me that I needed to dump my minnows in the trash, drain all water from my boat and inspect for plants that may be hung up on the boat or trailer.

Picture time:

White Bass






17" Eye





20" Eye





Told ya it got away...


----------



## richg99

Hey, guys... I've been away and missed a ton of messages. I still want to join this outing with my own boat and was given permission by WA Silvers.

Is there an updated list of expected attendees available? rich


----------



## Popeye

richg99 said:


> Hey, guys... I've been away and missed a ton of messages. I still want to join this outing with my own boat and was given permission by WA Silvers.
> 
> Is there an updated list of expected attendees available? rich



Updated as of 5/18 in post 1


----------



## ITGuy

Well...Unfortunately I am not going to make it this year. Someone is taking off work that same week so looks like I'm out. Maybe next year.


----------



## Popeye

Anyone know where is a good place to buy small minnows up there. I bought mine at Gander Mountain in Kenosha the night before I went up there. Rather not do that for this trip but sice I will be driving past there on the way I suppose I could. Don 't think this will affect anyone but me, but the bridges over the Fox Chain on RT 173 are single lane only and with the amount of traffic, that means long delays. That's why I'm going North to HWY 50 before I turn West.


----------



## wasilvers

ITGuy said:


> Well...Unfortunately I am not going to make it this year. Someone is taking off work that same week so looks like I'm out. Maybe next year.


Bummer, hope you can make the next one!


----------



## Hanr3

Popeye said:


> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have site #28 reserved.
> 
> Who's up for a meet and greet Friday night?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm figuring on getting up there between 1:00 and 2:00pm. Plenty of time to set up camp (takes about an hour). Not sure if we're gonna go out in the boat that afternoon or not. Other than that, a meet and greet sounds good to me.
Click to expand...



Sounds about like my plan, except I know Im going out in the boat to pre-fish. Hopefully catch somethng for dinner too. I hate to drink on an empty stomach. :mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye

Hanr3 said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have site #28 reserved.
> 
> Who's up for a meet and greet Friday night?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm figuring on getting up there between 1:00 and 2:00pm. Plenty of time to set up camp (takes about an hour). Not sure if we're gonna go out in the boat that afternoon or not. Other than that, a meet and greet sounds good to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about like my plan, except I know Im going out in the boat to pre-fish. Hopefully catch somethng for dinner too. I hate to drink on an empty stomach. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I drink before dinner because I hate to eat on an empty stomach


----------



## wasilvers

Hanr3 said:


> I have site #28 reserved.
> 
> Who's up for a meet and greet Friday night?



Thought I replied to this already... I'll be around -count me in!


----------



## trophybass13

Still unsure if i will be able to make it up there for the tourney or not. i'm pretty much done with my mods. i have a couple of paint touchups to do, but thats no big deal. the only problem i'm having is I'm really going to try to have the trailer done by tourney time. the trailer right now is a total disaster. it needs a completely new bunk system, new tires, the bearings need to be regreased, and i was planning on making a set of PVC guideons. But we are only 3 short weeks away from the tourney, and i don't know if I can get the all the work done to the trailer in time.
so just updating that i'm still interested.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17916


----------



## Hanr3

B u i l d Faster!!!! :mrgreen: 

I want to replace the winch post and winch on my trailer, plus pull my bearings, clean, and repack them before the tournament. I'd really like to replace the trailer lights with LEDs too. However, I'm not sure those are in the budget.


----------



## Popeye

I, being one that believes that one can not prepare too much, have ordered a paper Hot Spots map of Lake Waubesa which I will gladly allow people to peruse both before we fish (for planning purposes) and afterwards (for marking found productive spots).


----------



## wasilvers

I've been keeping a low profile on this page - biding my time learning where the fish are in Milwaukee. They should be about the same in Madison. The largies are just now spawning by me and the smallies are wrapping their spawn up. Bluegills are in the shallows by the hundreds, saw some big ones chasing flies on the water. 

Also, there is still time for you to order some baits from one of the tinboats sponsors. If you rembember from the rules, if you catch the big bass on a sponsor's lure, the big bass pot will be DOUBLED! 8) 

Can't wait for the tourney to get here!


----------



## Popeye

I've been talking to a guy that's been fishing the Madison Chain and he's been giving me all kinds of reports about LM Bass and what he's been using, where and when. My problem is that I don't have a scum frog, any kind of Carolina rig, or Shakey head thingy in my arsenal. Plus, if I did, I would probably hurt myself with them anyhow.


----------



## Hanr3

Popeye said:


> I, being one that believes that one can not prepare too much, have ordered a paper Hot Spots map of Lake Waubesa which I will gladly allow people to peruse both before we fish (for planning purposes) and afterwards (for marking found productive spots).




Awesome. Please bring it to the Meet n Greet Friday night. Saturday night during the fish fry I'll gladly mark where I caught all the winning fish. :mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye

Hanr3 said:


> Awesome. Please bring it to the Meet n Greet Friday night. Saturday night during the fish fry I'll gladly mark where I caught all the winning fish. :mrgreen:



At the picnic table as I tossed them to you doesn't count. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hanr3

:LOL22:


----------



## wasilvers

Popeye said:


> I've been talking to a guy that's been fishing the Madison Chain and he's been giving me all kinds of reports about LM Bass and what he's been using, where and when. My problem is that I don't have a scum frog, any kind of Carolina rig, or Shakey head thingy in my arsenal. Plus, if I did, I would probably hurt myself with them anyhow.



Scum frogs are Awesome! I tried carolina rigging and lizards on shaky heads, but they wouldnt touch them. By the time we get there, scum frogs, stick baits and c rigging should work to cover from shallow to deep.


----------



## Popeye

So, Will is in 16, we are in 18 and Hanr is in 28. We've got that corner all filled in. Anyone else got a reserved spot?


----------



## wasilvers

Looks like we really have a monopoly on that corner! 

It's my birthday Friday and every year I take off and fish a new lake - I'm 90% sure I'm going to fish here on Friday. The weather should be 70 and sunny (we'll see), so I hope to limit on crappie and maybe find a bass or two. Saturday is the fish fry!  

I'll give a report here so you guys can pack your tackle bags accordingly :roll: 

Will


----------



## Hanr3

Happy B-Day Will.

I'll bring the stuff to deep fry the fish, including the oil and batter.

Anybody want to bring potatoes, bread, vegtable, dessert, paper plates, paper towels?


----------



## Hanr3

Happy B-Day Will.

I'll bring the stuff to deep fry the fish, including the oil and batter.

Anybody want to bring potatoes, bread, vegtable, dessert, paper plates, paper towels?

Anybody have peanut allergies?


----------



## wasilvers

Just received a nice large package from "Get 5 Lures" of giveawayes for the tourney. There is stuff in here that you guys will LOVE! I know I do, it's just begging me to test some of it out this weekend - but I must resist. They even sent some never before seen colors for field testing that you can report back to them with results. Gotta love the tinboats sponsors!

Hanr3, I'll let some other guys jump in with anything they want to bring for the fish fry, then I can play cleanup with the list.


----------



## Popeye

How many we feedin'? 9 Members confirmed, but how many dependents? It'll be my wife and I for us.

Potatoes? Frozen cut up ones or a sack of whole real ones?


----------



## Hanr3

2 for me- My oldest son and myself.


What ever you decide?

IF your bringing food, please make sure you bring the accompying tools, materials, spices, to prepare and cook it. Basically your responsible for preparing and cooking it. IF you just want to bring the food, let me know. I'll bring the gear to prepare and cook it.

Not sure what everyone's camping experience level is, however if you need gear or help, let me know. I've been camping for a long-long time. Been teaching adults/youth how to camp for a couple decades now. Seen and made just about every mistake thier is. 


An option for the potatoes- we can cut them into American fries and cook them in the same oil as the fish. 
Option for vegtables- cut the lid 2/3rds off the can and put the can next to the campfire. Use the lid as a handle.


----------



## trophybass13

Unfortunatly I will not be able to go. I got the trailer taken apart this week, and the entire axle, and bearings are shot. I need a whole new axle, and hardware. the bolts are so old and rusted that there are no threads left for the nuts to grab onto. i'm suprised that the bearings have not seized with the condition they are in. So i have to confirm my absence to the tourney this year. my hopes are that everybody else has a great time, and i expect LOTS of pictures of all the action. best of luck to all of you, trophybass.


----------



## Popeye

We'll bring a sack of taters and cut them up for french fries


----------



## Popeye

Also I'll bring my fishing lure


----------



## wasilvers

trophybass13 said:


> Unfortunatly I will not be able to go. I got the trailer taken apart this week, and the entire axle, and bearings are shot. I need a whole new axle, and hardware. the bolts are so old and rusted that there are no threads left for the nuts to grab onto. i'm suprised that the bearings have not seized with the condition they are in. So i have to confirm my absence to the tourney this year. my hopes are that everybody else has a great time, and i expect LOTS of pictures of all the action. best of luck to all of you, trophybass.




Harbor Freight! I beleive they have axles. 

We'll miss you for the tourney. If you can get it going or beg/borrow another boat, you're wecome to come!


----------



## wasilvers

There is still time to get in for next saturday! 

I sent pm's to all the entrants, if you didn't get one, please let me know! Can't wait, the bit should be on next week!


----------



## Hanr3

Has anyone checked the forecast besides me?

Looks like perfect fishing weather. :beer:


----------



## Popeye

I see:

Friday - 72/56 Mostly Sunny
Saturday - 75/62 Showers
Sunday - 75/59 Showers

Personally, I don't like fishing in the rain. Hope it clears up.


----------



## Hanr3

Na, I'm referring to the thunderstorms rolling through this week followed by a cold front. That ought to make them fish go nuts and hit everything thrown thier way. The little rain on Saturday means cloud cover. It's going to be a great weekend. 

I made a new winch post today, primer coat is drying now.


----------



## Popeye

Now Weather.com is saying for Madison:

Fri - Partly cloudy 72/55
Sat - Mostly sunny 76/55 
Sun - Partly cloudy 76/58

Also bought a bag of the frozen crinkle cut fries.


----------



## wasilvers

Noaa weather forecast dicussion... They arent sure yet...

. long term ... friday through monday ... forecast confidence medium.

cyclonic flow around departing upper low lingers across the area
friday ... which combined with steep low level lapse rates results
in continued chances for rain showers. upper level ridge then
shifts toward and across the region over the upcoming weekend into
early next week. gfs/ecmwf have drier look for saturday night and
sunday with passing vorticity maximum than past runs. kept low end
pops for continuity with other offices for now ... but could see
this period dry in future forecasts. these models then diverge
with solutions for later monday and beyond. more seasonable
temperatures are expected ... with cooler temperatures with lake
breezes during the afternoon periods.


----------



## wasilvers

In my work email today was a comment from a client of mine..
_ "If you are ever interested, I heard from a good friend that Lake Waubesa (not sure if that is the spelling) right outside Madison, has great big bluegill...the size of a mans hand...they are just huge, I saw them - amazing. I will have to try and go myself!"_

How funny, they had no clue that I was going there this weekend, and there are probably 100 lakes between here and there that they could have mentioned. This among other comments from fishermen make me believe we picked the right lake for the get together


----------



## wasilvers

Not quite sure what to make of the responses, but only 3 of us confirmed for the tourney, 2 have said they probably can't make it, 0 of the maybes are in, and the rest haven't responded??? Did this month just get busy or ? If there really is only 3 of us, it will be much easier for me to win! :LOL2: (might not even have to cheat!) :lol:


----------



## Popeye

I've already paid, there is a $10.00 non refundable charage and I'm almost as frugal as Ahab, so I'll be there come hell or high water. Besides, even if we can't/don't fish, we're gonna be camping.


----------



## wasilvers

Popeye said:


> I've already paid, there is a $10.00 non refundable charage and I'm almost as frugal as Ahab, so I'll be there come hell or high water. Besides, even if we can't/don't fish, we're gonna be camping.



Same here, We're going regardless. It will be our first camping trip of the year - Cant Wait!


----------



## Hanr3

x3

It'll be my first and last camping trip this year. I have shoulder surgery the following Friday. That'll pretty much end my summer.


----------



## BYOB Fishing

Yeah, I'm one of the ones that had to drop out...Just too busy to get away right now. I kept my Friday vacation day from work just to try and get caught up around the house. I think we should try to do something in the fall as well, it seems like that's a little more stable time for me at least.

Whoever wins, you'll have to PM me your address so I can send you a prize.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Popeye

Matt,

I won


----------



## wasilvers

BTW Matt, I won. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

This fall/early winter I want to go fish one of the powerplant lakes you guys have in IL. Be nice to still be catching bass with frost on the ground! It will also be my best chance to catch an 8 lb bass without going too far south. I haven't found one with camping attached, so it will probably be a hotel/cabin trip.


----------



## truckhuntfish

Wasilvers. I will be there but my computer crapped out to reply to your pm. Using my phone for internet kinda sucks. Not staying for fish fry. Am skipping a wedding for fishing and gotta go to reception. See ya there.


----------



## Hanr3

wasilvers said:


> BTW Matt, I won. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> This fall/early winter I want to go fish one of the powerplant lakes you guys have in IL. Be nice to still be catching bass with frost on the ground! It will also be my best chance to catch an 8 lb bass without going too far south. I haven't found one with camping attached, so it will probably be a hotel/cabin trip.



Clinton Lake, just south of Bloomington.


----------



## wasilvers

Hanr3 said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> This fall/early winter I want to go fish one of the powerplant lakes you guys have in IL. Be nice to still be catching bass with frost on the ground! It will also be my best chance to catch an 8 lb bass without going too far south. I haven't found one with camping attached, so it will probably be a hotel/cabin trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton Lake, just south of Bloomington.
Click to expand...


Is there camping on the lake?

I was thinking Newton based on a few of John Gillespie's shows - look at these bass!
[youtube]zdtzkIOsW4I[/youtube]


----------



## wasilvers

BTW - I went out and caught 32 fat n juicy crawlers in the rain last night. Added them to the 12-15 or so I had left over and we should have some good gill bait for Saturday.


----------



## fender66

I'd REALLY like to join you guys/gals this weekend. It's killing me that I can't!


----------



## Popeye

Mini mites with an added waxie for gills. Crawlers on a crawler harness for Walleyes


----------



## Popeye

Bringing my underwater ice fishing camera and a pair of Motorola Talkabout T6510 radios. If someone else has a pair of radios we could use them to keep in touch while on the water. More for a safety thing as I'm not sharing my hotspots. :LOL2:


----------



## Hanr3

Popeye said:


> Mini mites with an added waxie for gills. Crawlers on a crawler harness for Walleyes



Thought I was the only one to use Mini-Mites. :mrgreen: 

Will,
Yep, plenty of camping.

Camping | Campground MAP
There are 17 Class AA campsites, 286 Class A campsites and 5 Class B/S campsites at Clinton Lake with showers and almost all are adaptable to either tents, trailers or motor homes. Each site is equipped with a grill and picnic table. Reservations will be accepted using the Reserve America website starting July 7th, 2010. All of camping loops H, I, J and K are alcohol free. The wooded area along the lake provides the perfect setting to turn in after a long day of fun. A group camp area for adults or youth groups has room for 75. It provides a secluded wooded setting and has a large shelter with electricity, three RV pads with electrical hookups, toilets, tables, grills and water there are no shower facilities at the group camp area. Portions of the Class AA, A & Class B/S and the group camp are wheelchair accessible. Please reserve the group campground ahead of time by contacting the park office. The shower buildings are closed by November 1st (may be earlier if bad weather) and reopen May 1st (may be earlier - weather depending).

https://dnr.state.il.us/lands/landmgt/parks/R3/cll/CLL_campmap2011.pdf


----------



## wasilvers

Hanr3 said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mini mites with an added waxie for gills. Crawlers on a crawler harness for Walleyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I was the only one to use Mini-Mites. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Dang it, minimites were my ace in the hole. Guess I'm going mini mite on the back of a small spinner just to look a little different  

BTW, I bought a map today (price was right) for Waubesa. I went to plug in the coordinates of the fish cribs and found these maps on my fishfinder. Gotta love the ONE foot contour lines! And the docks show up real nice too. (The blue shading is from last friday fishing. Locally I found the bass in 10-12 foot range (edge of weeds) in the clear water of a local lake.)


----------



## Popeye

That's nice. A map chip for just Waubesa?


----------



## wasilvers

No, it's part of the northern chip I bought when I first got the fish finder. between the two maps,theres lots of good info.


----------



## Hanr3

That's awsome detail. Which map company is that chip from?


When its all said and done, I'll still have the biggest bags of fish for the day. :mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye

I've got a "Hot Spots" northern chip that doesn't go that in detail. It does show the same info as the Hot Spots map I bought for Waubesa/Kegonsa. You using Lowrance or Humminbird?


----------



## wasilvers

Popeye said:


> I've got a "Hot Spots" northern chip that doesn't go that in detail. It does show the same info as the Hot Spots map I bought for Waubesa/Kegonsa. You using Lowrance or Humminbird?


It's a navionics northern "premium hot maps" that includes 1000 "exclusive high definition lake maps with up to 1 ft contours". So 17000 lakes and only a few have this detail. This will be the second lake I fished that has that detail,it didn't help me catch any more last time 
And it's in a humminbird fish finder.


----------



## Popeye

Considering upgrading from my Lowrance LMS-522c iGPS to either a Humminbird SI or sticking with Lowrance and their Structure Scan. This will happen after this fishing season though.


----------



## wasilvers

Popeye said:


> Considering upgrading from my Lowrance LMS-522c iGPS to either a Humminbird SI or sticking with Lowrance and their Structure Scan. This will happen after this fishing season though.


I bought the Humminbird 798 last year for side imaging, don't really know how I fished without SI before. It's small, but works well enough. When I was purchasing, the HB was cheaper for entry level side imaging, and more importantly the customer service was ranked really high -and I used it once to fix the card slot,it was all repaired in a week, no questions asked. Lately I've heard good things about Lowrance customer service, so I think they leveled the playing field a lot. I like my hb cause it's fairly intuiative to use. But I'm sure I would swear by Lowrance if I had one. It would be interesting to test them side by side.


----------



## Popeye

I would love to spend a little time with you checking out how it works if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## wasilvers

I'm almost giddy here! I got a package from JDBaits of some 'leftover' pours to give out. He put some fatboys, stickbaits, tricks, frogs, mudbugs, etc - it looks like a little of everything he makes - TWO gallon bags full of good stuff! The are all dark colored so it should work AWESOME - you'll want to make sure you pick some of these up before you go out Saturday. 

The only problem I have is deciding which bait to go with, the dinero worms from Get5lures or the JDBaits. I'm for sure going to throw one of the frogs for a while - they look like real fishkillers! Thinking my coangler and I will flip a coin to see who throws what.

Please remember to support the sponsors here! They do some awesome work and have been very helpful. I offered to buy the giveaways, but they were willing to give them to us - even covered postage. 

https://www.jdbaits.com/index.htm
https://www.getfivelures.com/
https://www.buildyourownbaits.com/


----------



## Popeye

That' way cool


----------



## BassAddict

wasilvers said:


> I'm almost giddy here! I got a package from JDBaits of some 'leftover' pours to give out. He put some fatboys, stickbaits, tricks, frogs, mudbugs, etc - it looks like a little of everything he makes - TWO gallon bags full of good stuff! The are all dark colored so it should work AWESOME - you'll want to make sure you pick some of these up before you go out Saturday.
> 
> The only problem I have is deciding which bait to go with, the dinero worms from Get5lures or the JDBaits. I'm for sure going to throw one of the frogs for a while - they look like real fishkillers! Thinking my coangler and I will flip a coin to see who throws what.
> 
> Please remember to support the sponsors here! They do some awesome work and have been very helpful. I offered to buy the giveaways, but they were willing to give them to us - even covered postage.
> 
> https://www.jdbaits.com/index.htm
> https://www.getfivelures.com/
> https://www.buildyourownbaits.com/



Good luck with em, can't wait to read the results! There's also some of everything there except 3" sticks, I planned for them on the 2nd stick batch but time ran short and wanted to make sure they got there in time


----------



## wasilvers

Popeye said:


> I would love to spend a little time with you checking out how it works if you wouldn't mind.



Absolutely. I really want to use it to find the cribs. I've never fished over cribs before and think it would something different to try.

I updated the first post with whose coming - you'll have to interpret the pictures. We're back up to 5 now. Should be a good time!


----------



## wasilvers

The second annual WI/IL Tinboats tourney is in the books! Here is an extended writeup of the trip. If you just want to know who won, scroll fast!

Teams wasilvers, Hanr3 & Popeye arrived Friday within about an hour of each other and setup their campsites. Popeye’s better half drove this into camp, and we knew we had a challenge on our hands keeping her out of the winners circle!





Hanr3 brought a huge ‘dining fly’ which provided much appreciated shade. Two of the teams did some pre-fishing since it was our first time on the lake. Hanr3’s son caught 2 or 3 bass, one being really nice – they figured they had found their honeyhole for tourney. That first night was spent comparing maps, sharing observations, and even some location sharing. It was great to see fishermen sharing to make the experience better for everyone! My daughter (coangler) could hardly sleep that night! Morning came early with a 6am start and boat prep took priority over breakfast, coffee, & making lunches
https://www.silversstars.com/forumposts/2011-06-25Popeye-goodmorning.jpg[img]

We watched most boats unload, but without BYOB this year, there was no real show to speak of (had to work that in there :twisted: )
[img]https://www.silversstars.com/forumposts/2011-06-25_launching_boats.jpg

After passing out doorprized to all the anglers participating ( A HUGE THANKS TO JDBAITS AND GETFIVELURES FOR THE AWESOME PACKAGES THEY SENT!!! – everyone recieved an assortment of JDBaits plastics and one or two packages of dineros from GetFiveLures. All were very thankful for the sponsors support! Also thanks to BYOB for painting a SPECIAL LURE for the winning team. Special group of sponsors we have here - please support them!) 
We blasted off at 6am. The weather had cleared overnight, so not a cloud in the sky and a 5-10 mph wind. Beautiful conditions – for pictures…. 

The fish decided to take the day off. In the first 5 minutes I caught a 13” bass (bass have to be 14”) and thought it was going to be a GREAT day. 2 hours and no bites later, I realized I was in trouble. We used topwaters, frogs, spinnerbaits, crankbaits, etc. I tried 0-2, 2-4, 4-6, and 12-14 feet of water. About 10am with the sun beating on us, we went to fish docks. Tried some jigs and got zilch, tied on my favorite lure, a 4” grub, and got bit on my second cast, another 13” bass :? . About noon we went really shallow and had 4-6 blowups in the slop we could find, but couldn’t connect with any of them. Tried white, yellow, black and green, guess they didn’t like any of those colors enough to get a good hook in their mouth. After another run across the lake, we were just about out of gas, literally and figuratively, and just fished within sight of the ramp. Missed another 3 blowups on topwater in the shallows, then started seeing perch. So we switched about 1pm for panfish. In the next 2.5 hours we caught 5 panfish. At least we’d have something to contribute to the fish-fry. We were getting bites, but not always connecting, after a while, my daughter noticed that all the bites had stopped. I got an idea and tied on a red and black spinnerbait. Second cast netted this northern..





About 10 casts later I caught a MUCH bigger northern. So big, I couldn’t net him and was really hesitant to bring him in the boat. Did the release of grabbing the spinnerbait and trying to work it loose. In hindsight it would have made a great picture – my daughter did snap this…





We got back to the ramp for weigh-in excited to see the big bass and crappie pulled by the master tinboats anglers. 
Unfortunately, it turns out we were one of the lucky teams to actually land fish. Team trrads was the only other team to bring fish to the weigh-in. Here are ttrads winning bass





I did get a picture of my gills and perch





We grabbed a few photos of members- Team popeye called it an early day and had pulled their boat and had already been back to camp. 





Team truckhuntfish was the only team to fish by themselves. Something about a guy with a truck and boat that gals can’t resist (check out the ones over his left shoulder checking him out!) I wonder WHY he didn’t catch any, maybe a few distractions???





Team Hanr3 ran all over the lake looking for fish. They ran out of gas and were nearly out of battery power by the end of the day. The battery wasn’t the only thing tired after that day…





With the lack of fish, the fishfry was put on hold till next year. We did have dessert though





I really enjoyed the trip, camping next to Hanr3 is always a learning experience. He has so many tips and tricks – I think he could write a book! Now if only we could tell the fish when to bite, it would be a perfect weekend


----------



## Hanr3

First off, the trip was great. Meet some great people, camped with some new friends, and had a great time camping. It was awesome to have the sites next to each other. 

For those concerned about towing with 8" trialer tires. I towed my boat 200 miles each way @ 65 mph, hubs were still cool to the touch. No problems. I have no concerns about a 8hour trip with them. I did grease the hubs before the trip, first time since last spring. I like the "bearing buddies". 

I also replaced my trialer lights with LEDs, and made a new winch post, both worked great. I'll update the respective threads.

Food was great, had venison steak both nights. 

Onto the fishing report, nothing to report.
Friday night my oldest son catches a nice 16" Bass, pic below. Hooked into a couple more, but failed to land them. We found our spot for the tournament. 
Saturday we head back to the spot, I cuaght a 4" bass, pic below. Caught a clam, photo didn't come out. Then we didn't catch a thing other than salad the rest of the day. Nothing, not even a nibble. Burned 5 gallons of gas checking every spot we could think of. Ran out of gas 50 yards from the boat dock. Trolling motor was on high but we were barely moving. Drained the battery trolling though all the weeds during the day. The lake was in full algi bloom. We constantly fought weeds and algi all day long. I was marking fish, changed lures a million times, yet nothing. Smae story from most other anglers I talked too during the day. 
I'll let WASilvers post up the tournament results. :mrgreen: 
Suffice to say, we didn't place in the money, however it was a great time and I look forward to the next tournament.


----------



## BYOB Fishing

Looks like a great time had by all. Just wondering, did anyone fish the rivers, or were they placed off-limits? I was watching a TV show, Time On The Water Outdoors, and the host was fishing one of the rivers after launching in the main lake. He had to go through a lock or something to get to it, but he had several nice fish on what looked to be a warm summer day.

Anyway, I've got some lures for the participents, and a special one that I'm painting up for the winners! I'll PM everyone this week and get some mailing addresses...

Too bad I couldn't make it, but I was looking up Lake Sangchris for maybe a get together later this year????

Matt


----------



## truckhuntfish

I am going to get my revenge on that lake this thursday. Had my "hotspots" figured out last week I thought then tried them again saturday and nothing.  oh well had a good time anyway. Will try again next year hopefully. Thanks again for the new lures.


----------



## BassAddict

=D> Looks like a great time has had by all =D>


----------



## Popeye

Nothing was off limits... Except the fresh fish market I was tempted to visit. Team Popeye boated 1 small (10") Walleye. We saw someone boat and photograph a decent sized Muskie. We asked after they were done how big it was and were told 46". Maybe with the prowling Muskies all the other fish were hiding. I had good intel about Blue Gills on Lake Monona and for some stupid reason, neglected to even head up there.

I have a picture of the Muskie on my camera and will post it when I get a chance.


----------



## wasilvers

Hows the fishing in Lake Sangchris? I see they only allow 3 bass, and only one of those can be over 15". For crappie, they have to be over 10" and a 10 fish limit. Not that it matters, 3 fish with only one big one won this year and it only took 5 panfish to win. Are there lakeside camping spots where you can pull your boat to your campsite?

Also, what weekend are we thinking?


----------



## trrads

Hey everyone, just wanted to say a big thanks especially to wasilvers for organizing the tournament and finding sponsors was very cool. Especially since they hooked us up with the free lures. Maybe next year we can get ranger and have them give us all new boats?? We had a lot of fun and definitely looking forward to next year. Hopefully we'll have enough to actually have a fish fry!


----------



## Hanr3

BYOB Fishing said:


> Looks like a great time had by all. Just wondering, did anyone fish the rivers, or were they placed off-limits? I was watching a TV show, Time On The Water Outdoors, and the host was fishing one of the rivers after launching in the main lake. He had to go through a lock or something to get to it, but he had several nice fish on what looked to be a warm summer day.
> 
> Anyway, I've got some lures for the participents, and a special one that I'm painting up for the winners! I'll PM everyone this week and get some mailing addresses...
> 
> Too bad I couldn't make it, but I was looking up Lake Sangchris for maybe a get together later this year????
> 
> Matt



Yes, I fished the Yarhara River to Lower Mud Lake and the northern end of Lower Mud Lake. Actually our hotspot Friday night was between the island, boat ramp, and dam between Lake Waubesa and the Yahara River. There were a bunch of people fishing the dam, one guy was going after Smallies in the Lock, he could see them, but couldn't catch them. One older gentlemen has been fishing the dam for 3 years now, has yet to catch a fish, but he keeps coming, time away fromt eh misses according to him. We did find the WDNR boat, nice boat. Father and son were fishing under it. As for the Yahara river, shallow, like 2'-3' deep, full of prop trails through the weeds.

Back side of highway 51 over the dam was full of some sort of small bird, swallows?. Pictures below.


----------



## Popeye

Here's that muskie picture.


----------



## fender66

I have to make this trip next year. If for no other reason, I can show you all how to catch fish. :LOL2: 

Sounds like a great time and I'm very sad I wasn't able to attend.


----------



## wasilvers

I posted on lakelink asking about the results for the other tourney that day (45 boats) - this was the response - 

"_It took 17 to win, big bass was just under 4lbs, 12lbs to get a check. Lots of boats with less than a limit.* I think it was the worst tournament I've seen in madison for both size of fish and numbers of fish*. Not sure what happened between friday and the weekend but something sure changed to put the fish in a negative mood. "_

So it wasn't just us, just a bad day for fishing. :?


----------



## fender66

wasilvers said:


> I posted on lakelink asking about the results for the other tourney that day (45 boats) - this was the response -
> 
> "_It took 17 to win, big bass was just under 4lbs, 12lbs to get a check. Lots of boats with less than a limit.* I think it was the worst tournament I've seen in madison for both size of fish and numbers of fish*. Not sure what happened between friday and the weekend but something sure changed to put the fish in a negative mood. "_
> 
> So it wasn't just us, just a bad day for fishing. :?



That's really a tough day. I'd blame it on Popeye! :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

fender66 said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted on lakelink asking about the results for the other tourney that day (45 boats) - this was the response -
> 
> "_It took 17 to win, big bass was just under 4lbs, 12lbs to get a check. Lots of boats with less than a limit.* I think it was the worst tournament I've seen in madison for both size of fish and numbers of fish*. Not sure what happened between friday and the weekend but something sure changed to put the fish in a negative mood. "_
> 
> So it wasn't just us, just a bad day for fishing. :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's really a tough day. I'd blame it on Popeye! :LOL2:
Click to expand...


I don't do well fishing in Wiscoland unless there are cows milling about.


----------



## BassAddict

Popeye said:


> I don't do well fishing in Wiscoland unless there are cows milling about.




Yup, if the cows are laying down minds well stay home :LOL2:


----------



## FishingCop

Popeye surly loves his cows  

https://littlestuffedbull.com/images/comics/popeye15.jpg


----------



## FishyItch

Man, I'm bummed I couldn't make it but these last few weeks have been like the perfect storm of responsibilities. But really, way to go you guys!

On a plus note, I did get a chance to scrape together a few hours a few days ago to at least cut some lumber for my boat mod. I'll have pictures up in the appropriate forum soon.


----------



## truckhuntfish

Went back and got a little payback on waubesa today. 1 largemouth 15in. 4 nice gills. gonna try another spot tomorow that looked promising today but ran out of time. Who was it that fished by the sherrifs boat ? Did you go back far enough to see batmans boat ? If I could post pics with my phone I would.


----------



## Hanr3

damn, I missed Batman's boat!
damn, damn, damn...

was it really weedy and full of algi still?

you catch anything back in there?


----------



## Popeye

Sheriff's boat? Batman's boat? Huh? Were you guys fishing the same lake I was?


----------



## Hanr3

Might explain why you didnt catch anything. :mrgreen:


----------



## BassinChris

looks like alot of fun. wish i could have gone


----------



## truckhuntfish

Went through the culvert and caught the bass just on other side in lilly pads. Caught the gills under docks along channel on way through. If you have a map of lake look for babcock boat ramp and follow water to north. It is kinda hidden when you are on the water already. Seen a different sherrif boat that day it had 2 150hp motors instead of 1 250 hp.


----------

